# How to avoid working memory limits when editing images together in one



## paulpaul (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I am experimenting with puzzling together images from several images. However I use the program Photoimpact and it soon runs out of memory when using it. After 5-6 pictures the .ufo files (Photoimpact format) get up to 150 MB. Also saving JPGs gets impossible once the image is bigger than 20 Megapixel.

So I am now wondering is this only a problem of my computers' RAM memory or is this also a question of the program used? Should I get into Photoshop, while I am still satisfied with the options Photoimpact provides, just for the working memory issue or will I experience the same limits? Any other processing software that would be good for this purpose?

Or should I simply get a more powerfull computer? How much RAM would I need or is it other factors that would prove limiting?

And yeah, I know I could scale down the images, but that wouldn't allow me to scale anything up later, when needed...


----------



## ghache (Aug 12, 2010)

Im not sure about the application you are using but in photoshop you can set the maximum amount of memory alocated to the application. 
my working workstation has 4 gig of ddr3 and a I5 cpu. its pretty quick and never had memory issue using cs5 and lightroom at the same time.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2010)

Photoshop can usually handle whatever you throw at it...it just gets slower and slower as you ask more of it.

More RAW certainly does help, and I'd assume it will help with your software but I can't know for sure.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds to me like you need to upgrade the comp, as Mike says "more raw", think he means ram though. All image editing is ram/cpu intensive, when I started with photoshop the editing wasn't too bad as long as it wasn't filters, diffuse glow, etc but clicking save I could go make a coffee and come back to the desk n it would still be bashing away with the 250mb ram burning itself to death. H


----------



## paulpaul (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your replies guys. Yeah I guess I'll have to go for the new hardware option...
My current computer I use for image processing has a 1 GHz Processor and 1 GB RAM memory. How much do you reckon I should get minima for a new computer?


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm still using the one I built a few years back with 2 gig ram and a amd cpu, 2500, which really runs at 1.8gig,  but I still only run CS1 on XP pro and its fast enough for me. If you have a newer OS then your comp specs are useless. I just don't upgrade this stuff anymore, I'm sick to death of paying out for soft/hardware each year and seeing very little performance increase in imaging apps so till it all burns out I'll not be shelling out again. H


----------



## edouble (Aug 20, 2010)

Great topic. I may have to add more RAM as well in a few months as I will be upgrading to CS5.


----------

